# Knobs - easy, fast and cheap



## Niki (3 Sep 2007)

Good day

As you noticed, I'm using many knobs for my jigs and I made them in many methods until one morning, after the 3rd coffee kicked in, I realized that I'm "wasting time and money" for something so simple...that I'm not going to put in the living room...

So I made them simple but, during the process, I thought, "How said that a knob must be round...actually, it's just a lever to turn and tight a nut or bolt"...so I made it even simpler.

I stopped using bolts because it's much cheaper to buy Threaded Rod and cut it to the required dimension and from one, I can make many "bolts" and don't have to run to the shop for every bolt length.

So, here are my latest knobs (not exactly)... 

Best Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/06.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/07.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/08.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/09.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/10.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/11.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/12.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/13.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/14.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/15.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/16.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/17.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/18.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/19.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/20.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/21.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/22.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/23.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/24.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/25.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/26.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/27.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/28.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/29.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Knobs/30.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## brianhabby (3 Sep 2007)

Hi Niki

Brilliantly simple as usual.

I like the way you've used blur to show the turning knobs

Please don't stop with your wonderful ideas,

regards

Brian


----------



## Gill (3 Sep 2007)

Niki, you're a star 8) . I enjoy your helpful posts so much.

Gill


----------



## DaveL (3 Sep 2007)

Niki,

Another good idea.

I have made knobs in the past, not quite the same as your, but making your own is great as you can vary the size if required.


----------



## DomValente (3 Sep 2007)

I have a question Niki, how do you write on the photographs ?

Dom


----------



## NeilO (3 Sep 2007)

Hi Niki, 
Practical, informative and easy to follow as usual, well done..

I take it you "lock" the nut to the Tee nut using superglue, I used to used nylocs, but find even these work loose eventually.

I cant make my own router bits, but thanks to you Niki, I will never have to buy another knob for any jig I make....


----------



## Niki (3 Sep 2007)

Thank you so much for your compliments

Brian
I will not...the new post is in the "kitchen" cooking....

Dom
I'm using Faststone (just Google) picture editor.

Neil
Sorry, when I said "lock", I meant that I'm tightening the nut over the T-nut with a wrench so, the bolt is "locked" to the nuts.
You can add superglue but I think that it's not required (I used to put superglue on flying models engine nuts to prevent them from opening due to the strong vibrations of the engine).

Regards
niki


----------



## DomValente (3 Sep 2007)

Thanks Niki

Dom


----------



## NeilO (3 Sep 2007)

thanks for the reply , Niki...


----------



## TonyW (3 Sep 2007)

Thanks Niki for the info on how to build a better knob!!
What a great idea loved the step by step pics

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## Niki (4 Sep 2007)

Thank you so much Tony

There is something strange on your Avatar...you are knocking the nails in and they are popping out again...

Regards
niki


----------



## Newbie_Neil (4 Sep 2007)

Hi Niki

Thank you again.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (4 Sep 2007)

Nice one Niki


----------



## Niki (4 Sep 2007)

Thank you so much Neil and Tony

Regards
niki


----------



## TonyW (4 Sep 2007)

Niki":3pc8tg1e said:


> There is something strange on your Avatar...you are knocking the nails in and they are popping out again...


I am trying hard not to use nails any more - they always seem to do that for me 
That's interesting - my avatar animation stopped some time ago - thought that the site may have been modified to appease those that find animations annoying.

Cheers  
Tony


----------

